# Super Bowl



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good game to watch.The Saints won just like they have most of the year.Big turnover by the Colts.I guess even Payton Manning makes bad decisions.Loved the WHO.voices were a little shaky at the beginning.....spent my college years listening to them. :beer:

Saints defense was awesome during the playoffs....knocked Warner into retirement,,maybe Favre also and then took care of Manning.3 of the best QB's in the game....all will be in the HOF.

Vikes fans.....get ready for opening Thursday night football next fall with the Vikes vs. the Saints in New Orleans.

Bring on baseball. :beer: :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

That was a brilliant, gutsy onside kick to start the second half! It was a great game right down to the end.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ken saidVikes fans.....get ready for opening Thursday night football next fall with the Vikes vs. the Saints in New Orleans.

Hope Brett is playing next year. I agree bring on Baseball


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I really thought the Colts would win that game, the Saints played well,,,,,,,


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Very entertaining game to watch!
Saint's outcoached them. Gutsy calls and many changeups on defense. Good gameplan!
Here's to next year!! :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I won a bet, so I was happy. Good SB though.

I agree, I'm ready for Baseball...


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Good game to watch.The Saints won just like they have most of the year.Big turnover by the Colts.I guess even Payton Manning makes bad decisions.Loved the WHO.voices were a little shaky at the beginning.....spent my college years listening to them. :beer:
> 
> Saints defense was awesome during the playoffs....knocked Warner into retirement,,maybe Favre also and then took care of Manning.3 of the best QB's in the game....all will be in the HOF.
> 
> ...


Yes, bring on baseball, I'll be at the new stadium opening day. Went together with my son and two of his buddies on 4 season tickets.


----------



## mitchellpk123 (Jun 23, 2010)

Super Bowl NFL championship game is the player association.It American leaders agreed that the team displayed the two leagues could be the AFL-NFL World Championship Game.Super Bowl XLII was a game of American football, that the current National Football Conference NFC champion New York Giants and the American Football Conference AFC.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

mitchellpk123 said:


> Super Bowl NFL championship game is the player association.It American leaders agreed that the team displayed the two leagues could be the AFL-NFL World Championship Game.Super Bowl XLII was a game of American football, that the current National Football Conference NFC champion New York Giants and the American Football Conference AFC.


Say what ???????????


----------

